# Sagging puddling flat roof



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> I have a 10'x15' add on to my mobile home. It was originally a porch and the previous owners did very little in strengthening the walls, therefore they can carry very little weight. The roof is the original porch aluminum type with an added 1/2" plywood and rolled tar. Not sure on how old it is but it has had a sagging center that holds water ever since I bought the house. Because the roof is flat, holds a puddle of water, and is too weak to hold too much more weight (I am 230lbs and will only walk on the supported walls) it has now sprung a leak where the water sits. I am laid-off from work and have very little funds to do this right. Could I just poor tar in the sagging area until it evens out with the rest of the roof so the water will not puddle? Or is there an other type of quick-fix remedy?


Short answer is No. The stuff does little to seal anything, but how many 75# buckets will it take to level it? Sounds like 7 buckets, minimum, from here/experience. And if it doesn't work, you won't enjoy removing that sticky mess! :whistling2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Put a Post under where the puddle is,+ Raise that spot.... No more puddle...


----------

